# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  وارد کردن اطلاعات فارسی در mysql

## akbar_2020

سلام
من تازه دارم با mysql آشنا می شم وتو وارد کردن داده ها به طبان فارسی مشکل دارم 
مطالب موجود رو هم خوندم ولی مشکلم حل نشد.
لطفا در این مورد راهنماییم کنید.
با تشکر.

----------


## امیر وی بی

سلام.....1.باید mysql connectione collation رو روی utf8-general-ci قرار بدید......2....باید جدولتونم به همین شکل باشه و پایگاه دادتون.....اگرم با pdo متصل میشید باید charset رو utf8 قرار بدید....

----------


## akbar_2020

از جوابتون ممنونم 
ولی من تو محیط خود mysql نمی تونم اطلاعات فارسی وارد کنم 
و این خطا رو می گیرم
incorrect string value

----------


## akbar_2020

لطفا کمکم کنید همه مطالبی که گفتین رو انجام دادم ولی بازم مشکلم حل نشد

----------


## امیر وی بی

منظورتون phpmyadmin نیس مگه؟؟

----------


## akbar_2020

نه من با command line خود mysql یه رکورد رو که حاوی اطلاعات فارسی است 
رو می خواهم به جدولم insert کنم که خطا میده
Untitled.png

وقتی فارسی می نویسم یه کاراکترهای نامعلومی تایپ می شه

----------


## امیر وی بی

خب چرا از phpmyadmin استفاده نمی کنید؟؟

----------


## akbar_2020

زبان برنامه نویسی که من استفاده می کنم ویژوال فاکس پرو هستش و از odbc connection  برای ارتباط با mysql از این زبان استفاده می کنم
اگه در ارتباط با پایگاه داده در این زبان مشکلی نداشته باشم چرا که نه 
اگه لینک دانلودش رو دارین ممنون میشم اگه بنویسید.

----------


## miladamirzadeh

پیشنهاد می کنم برای ویرایش داده ها در MySQL از یکی از محیط های زیر استفاده کنی:
http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/workbench/
http://www.phpmyadmin.net/home_page/downloads.php

----------


## akbar_2020

من از محیط workbench استفاده می کنم ولی نمیدونم چطوری 
می تونم اطلاعات فارسی وارد جداولم بکنم.
لطفا راهنمایی کنید 
ممنون

----------


## miladamirzadeh

> من از محیط workbench استفاده می کنم ولی نمیدونم چطوری 
> می تونم اطلاعات فارسی وارد جداولم بکنم.
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید 
> ممنون


خوب خیلی عادی. همین جور که اطلاعات انگلیسی رو وارد می کنی.

----------


## us1234

> سلام
> من تازه دارم با mysql آشنا می شم وتو وارد کردن داده ها به طبان فارسی مشکل دارم 
> مطالب موجود رو هم خوندم ولی مشکلم حل نشد.
> لطفا در این مورد راهنماییم کنید.
> با تشکر.


*پرسش های متداول*

----------


## akbar_2020

دوستان اگه اولین تاپیک رو می خوندین متوجه می شدین که من قبلا اینا رو 
مطالعه کردم ولی مشکلم حل نشده 
درسته که با mysql کار نکردم ولی اینکه باید collation ها رو تنظیم کنم می دونم و این کارم کردم 
ولی بازم موقع وارد کردن اطلاعات فارسی خطای incorrect string value  رو می گیرم.
خیلی عادی اطلاعات رو وارد کردم ولی می بینید که نشد
Untitled.png

----------


## us1234

این نوع کدینگ که در ارور نشان داده کدینگ اسکی است 
شما با phpmyadmin هم انسرت میکیند این مشکل را دارید ؟

----------


## akbar_2020

نه من با phpmyadmin کار نکردم 
این محیطم مثل workbench  هست؟
مشکلی در ارتباط با زبانهایی برنامه نویسی دیگه مثل VFP نداره؟

----------


## us1234

> نه من با phpmyadmin کار نکردم 
> این محیطم مثل workbench  هست؟
> مشکلی در ارتباط با زبانهایی برنامه نویسی دیگه مثل VFP نداره؟


من با workbench  کار نکردم ولی phpmyadmin  یک محیط تحت وب خیلی خوب است که روی تمام مدیریت ها هاست مثل سی پنل و دایرکت ادمین نصب است 
شما در phpmyadmin  تست کنید اگر مشکل نداشتید قطعا مشکل از کدینگ ذخیره سازی فایل در همان نرم افزار شماست .

----------

